# New Betta... Impulse purchase...



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw this guy/gal in the petco, and I was shocked at his super heavy stress lines, so I figured I had an extra 2.5 gallon, heater and plants lying around... So I bought him/her. Right now, his name is Phillip J. Fry, but if he's a she, I guess we'll have to come up with something more female sounding. Anyway.
He's a little bloated because I just fed him. I think he's a plakat, but we will see.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

If it's a girl, Phillipe J Fry  Awesome baby you have there!


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, s/he is great, I'm already in love. I had to do a little extra research for the baby, but I'm confident s/he will grow up well. I'll have to post another photo when s/he gets his/her colors. (I have to come up with some unisex name!)


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

It's a female. Maybe you could name her Leela?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, from what I can see she is definitely a girl! Really cute too!!


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> Maybe you could name her Leela?


 I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

It's going to be Leela. More of her color is showing since yesterday, and I think she's going to be purple. It's perfect. She's super cute. I'll add more pictures to this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are the photos. You can see she's colored up a bit.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't believe you didn't name her "Impulse."


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

lol, maybe I should have named her "broke".


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I.M. Broke? Called "Ima."


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's an updated photo of little Leela. She's gotten much more color since I last took photos, and she seems very content.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

She's adorable! Best of luck with her.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

This is Leela today, much larger and more color. (3 weeks later) Also, we have determined for certain she is female. I'm disappointed that she still has the horizontal stripes, but I'm confident they will fade with more time and TLC.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

I read on other threads that younger fish just have stripes & will grow out of them. I don't think they're stress stripes. But I'm no expert either.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

We have 2 girls with the same stripes. Not stress, just them.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah a lot of my females had stress stripes when young. It's completely normal, and doesn't always reflect stress. You can tell the different between stress stripes, and normal fry stripes (the kind Leela has) by the color the rest of her body turns. With stress stripes, the rest of her body will pale out, and the stripes will appear very dark in comparison. Actually, if you look at the differences between her first baby pics, and the pics you took yesterday, you can see the difference! In my opinion, the first pics of her were stress stripes (the ones you took just after bringing her home from the pet store) and the ones you took yesterday are normal  Hope it helps! Good luck with her! She's absolutely adorable, and growing like a mushroom!!


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm really happy with her. She's so spunky and has so much energy. (She's almost impossible to photograph.) When I go to feed her in the morning, she puts her mouth up to the water surface and starts trying to catch the food I'm dropping in. I try not to feed her too much, though, because sometimes when I do accidentally drop in more than I mean to, she gets really fat-looking, and she usually doesn't look better until a few hours later.


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

That's a great little girl you got there  hope everything goes well!


----------



## Bizzycakes (Mar 28, 2013)

I wish I were confidant enough to get a baby =\ The fun of watching as they grow up and turn into their little fishy selves.. She's a cutey already though!!


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Leela today! She looks so good <3 it's hard to get good photos, but you can see her lines are almost all gone :3


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's Leela flaring at her new neighbor. 

I actually adopted a sick fish from a friend who means well but didn't know she was sick. I have yet to name her because I don't know if she'll make it but if you guys could check out my other thread, I need help diagnosing her.

"Adopted Fish... Velvet and what else?"


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's an update on little Leela, not so little any more!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------

